# Making Friends



## DietBlackCherry (Mar 26, 2011)

Hello, forum! I've got another question for ya'll!

Today, I brought home my second tiel, Sitka. She's a baby of three months. She's a lovely and very sociable bird. 

The reason I bought her was because my first bird, Cornelius, seems so bored, but he's still rather timid about coming out of his cage to play. I thought some company might help cheer him up. 

I was very wary of introducing them, because Cornelius has never been socialized with other cockatiels. I opened the cage, and let Sitka sit on the top while Cornelius investigated. He was hissing and seemed really annoyed about her presence. 

After about a half an hour, Sitka wandered inside, and I was holding my breath, expecting to break up a bird fight, but he was a gentleman, and let her perch right next to him. 

When I looked over again, I noticed Cornelius with his head down and cocked so it's almost completely upside down, facing her. He does this very, very often.

Is this good interaction? I heard that they hold their heads down as a sign of trust. Maybe he's asking her to preen him..?

If so, I'm jealous, because he sure as heck won't do that for me. xD


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, he wants to be preened


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

How brilliant that they are happy to be together. Try not to be too jealous


----------

